# Sticking out her tongue!



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

So here's something kinda funny! Fancy sticks her tongue out! ALL the time! Kind of like when a dog doesn't have any teeth. But it's not her whole tongue just the tip. She has all her teeth, she just does it! Especially when she's sleepy or excited! Here's some pics.

I have a tupperware container with sides for a chihuahua pee box (cuz guinny lifts his leg) and she was wanting me to pick her up(rather than walking out of the hole I cut into it!!)




































She's such a Daddy's girl!









It's hard work being so cute all day!!


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

OMG she is just soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is just too freakin adorable I had a Yorkie that did that too with no teeth problems. I miss him so!


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

OMG those are really cute pictures :love5:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Fancy is so adorable and cute, especially with that little tongue sticking out. Did I tell you I want Fancy to be my Bella's little sister (LOL)?  

Does Bella look like Fancy's sister? Here is.....Bella!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW How adorable is that!!!!
She's very cute and her little tongue makes her even cuter! 

Bella's mon, Bella and Fancy look like sisters.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

omg I just want her, she will fit right into my family as 3 of my dogs stick out there tongue....lol


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

That is the most adorable thing I've ever seen. My old Blue Persian cat, Rosemary, used to do that.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Kat & Jinxy said:


> Bella's mon, Bella and Fancy look like sisters.


Thank you! I see the resemblance and I'm in love with Fancy too.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I think they look like twins too!!


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

what a sweetie! I love that lil' tongue hanging out.
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

She's the cutest thing :love7:


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

That's adorable... She does that with her tongue all the time? I remember seeing another chi (Augie?) that used to be a member hear that did that


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

She does it mostly when she's tired or excited! It's like she forgets to keep it in her mouth!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Awww, that is adorable! Nah nah nah nahnah! lol :lol:  

x_


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

OMG..too much cuteness!!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

awww.
i love when i can see their little tounges!


----------

